# Houston sept 22nd Herf



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Im haven a BBq on the 22nd at my home im gonna be smoken some ribs and brisket along with some other stick to your ribs food, Its gonna be a good time with alot of great people, so far i have 15 BOTL attending, i have room for about 10 more if your interested please sign the RSVP here, party....http://www.evite.com/pages/invite/v...IBJHZEFZESBECJU&showPreview=false&x=881382249

the cut off is this Fri, thats the day im taken tally of whos showing up and buying the food for everyone.all you have to do is bring smokes for the pass, yourself and the poker game if you wanna play and a alcoholic beverage of your choice. Its gonna be one hell of a party..:tu

If you have any questions feel free to PM me.

-Joe


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

to day is the big herf day, its gonna be a packed house, this mornen i got up with the roosters and fired up the smokers for tonites festivities. Found out a cigar rep will be ther as well ..:tu..sorry this was a bad time for everyone, maybe next time.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, man! Thanks for the invite and I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

man it was a awsome, played some poker ate like stuffed pigs, Brian a CAO rep showed up and passed out some americas along with some hats it was a fun time.


----------

